

Ask HN: What's the best email capture form to use? - kevruger

Quick question to the HN crowd: 
What's the best email capture form to use?<p>I'm just putting up a splash screen that shows what's to come of the company and the visitor can input their email to receive a beta invite down the road.<p>I'd like for it to just be an email submit form that uses an email auto-responder (one I can customize) and manages the list of people that sign up. Possibility of managing future email contact with users would be a plus.<p>Does not need to be a free service. I've searched for the service and haven't came across any customizable ones yet that I can use with my own design. Any recommendations?
======
hackscribe
Mailchimp works pretty good. You can customize the front end of your landing
page and use Mailchimp's backend to capture the email and manage the list.
Here's my example: <http://www.sharescribe.co/>

------
nickfromseattle
I used unbounce.com

~~~
kevruger
I came across this during my search. So you've used it? Could I see your
example?

~~~
oli_gardner
Here are some examples of pages created with Unbounce -
[http://unbounce.com/category/landing-page-examples/built-
usi...](http://unbounce.com/category/landing-page-examples/built-using-
unbounce/)

More examples will be put up soon.

